# JetBeam picture thread



## deranged_coder (Dec 19, 2008)

I have seen picture threads for Fenix and NiteCore lights but have not yet come across one for JetBeam lights (if there is one already, mods please feel free to merge or close this thread) so I figured if we have not yet got one already we should start one. :thinking: 

I will go first. These pics are of the Jet-I Mk II, Jet-II I.B.S. and Element E3P Q3-5A:

















Other JetBeam owners, please share your pics! :naughty:


----------



## pltan (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice I'll take some of the Jet - III - M later....

Have any of you noticed a electronic buzzing when the light is on? I denote a faint buzzing when the light is on the programmable setting :candle:


----------



## pltan (Dec 19, 2008)

By request:

Knives from top/right to bottom...(also in increasing size)

Benchmade 2550 SBK Mini Auto Reflex
Benchmade 5300 SBK Auto-Presidio Tanto
Benchmade 9051 SBK

Microtech Makora II


----------



## Norm (Dec 19, 2008)

​


----------



## madi05 (Dec 19, 2008)

wow very nice pics and that military is sexy, i was hoping to get mine today , bugout emailed me 3 days ago that mine shipped , so im patiently waiting , 

madi05


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 19, 2008)

With strike bezel






In the hand






Neutral emitter and aftermarket AntiReflective (Blue) UCL lens






Just sitting around






Against the wall






Hiding






Against the wall


----------



## madi05 (Dec 19, 2008)

oh poop , i hope to never get into a fight with u and u have that bezel on your hip , man that thing is a weapon, lol 

hey which holster is that and where did u get the ucl ar coated glass from , if u dont mind posting sending me a link it would even be better 

madi05


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 20, 2008)

madi05 said:


> oh poop , i hope to never get into a fight with u and u have that bezel on your hip , man that thing is a weapon, lol
> 
> hey which holster is that and where did u get the ucl ar coated glass from , if u dont mind posting sending me a link it would even be better
> 
> madi05


 
That's right, u don't mess with me.

The holster is from a Fenix P3D.

The lens is size 28.6mm x 2.84mm from flashlightlens


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 20, 2008)

I can't turn down a chance to take pictures.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 20, 2008)

Damn the JB with strike bezel is just nice, how much did that piece cost you.


----------



## madi05 (Dec 20, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> That's right, u don't mess with me.
> 
> The holster is from a Fenix P3D.
> 
> The lens is size 28.6mm x 2.84mm from flashlightlens



is that the stock lens size exactly ? also why would u change out the sapphire crystal?

thanks
madi05


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 20, 2008)

madi05 said:


> is that the stock lens size exactly ? also why would u change out the sapphire crystal?
> 
> thanks
> madi05


 

It's slightly bigger, but actually fits more nicely. The stock lens is not sapphire, it's glass (despite what the sales pages said)


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 20, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> Damn the JB with strike bezel is just nice, how much did that piece cost you.


 
I think it's $25 at BOG


----------



## madi05 (Dec 20, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> It's slightly bigger, but actually fits more nicely. The stock lens is not sapphire, it's glass (despite what the sales pages said)



so is your military alot brighter than your new ld01 stainless? im considering one of those to, lol do u have that LF3XT?

madi05


----------



## deranged_coder (Dec 21, 2008)

A few more pics of the Element E3P Q3-5A, Jet-II I.B.S. and Jet-I MkII:


----------



## Inferno (Dec 21, 2008)

Love my JET-I Pro I.B.S.!


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 21, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> I can't turn down a chance to take pictures.



The more pictures, the better. :thumbsup:

Sad to say I don't own any Jetbeam lights.


----------



## deranged_coder (Dec 21, 2008)

A few more I took early this morning. These include the Jet-I Mk IIx aside from the Jet-I Mk II, Jet-II I.B.S. and the Element E3P Q3-5A:


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 25, 2008)

JetBeam CLE V2






JetBeam CLE V2 (Counterfeit Version)






Jet-III Pro IBS Q5 






Jet-Pro I WC R2 






Jet-II Q5 






Jet-III Q5 (diffuser attached)






Jet I AAA Jet-u 






JetBeam C-LE


----------



## AlexGT (Dec 25, 2008)

Can someone please check or post a pic to see if the JB Military tailcap fits on the regular Jet II IBS? 

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## 9volt (Dec 25, 2008)

No MkII 123 tube pics yet?


----------



## lewong (Dec 25, 2008)

I put a GITD tailcap in my JET-I Pro I.B.S.


----------



## cyberhobo (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## pyromaniac (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## NVBoy (Dec 25, 2008)

That's one of the coolest flashlight pics I've ever seen.


----------



## choaticwhisper (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah, How did you do that?


----------



## bullterrier (Dec 26, 2008)

i believe long shutel speed (1 sec), f/8,5 and ISO 100. 
so you got the water floe and not to the water to freeze. 

sorry fore my English


----------



## ApoXX (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## choaticwhisper (Dec 26, 2008)

bullterrier said:


> i believe long shutel speed (1 sec), f/8,5 and ISO 100.
> so you got the water floe and not to the water to freeze.
> 
> sorry fore my English


I just wasnt sure that was water or what, Kinda looked like it was frozen or steam coming off it.


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 26, 2008)

ApoXX said:


> http://cyphergate.com/cpf/jetbeam/jetIII-1.jpg



:twothumbs Very nice.


----------



## clintb (Dec 28, 2008)

bullterrier said:


> i believe long shutel speed (1 sec), f/8,5 and ISO 100.
> so you got the water floe and not to the water to freeze.
> 
> sorry fore my English


It was 1/100 sec at f/2.8, ISO 160.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey,

Very nice yetbeam lights you have there! I have a question, what would be a good yetbeam (looks matter too for me!!!) for around $50-$70? Until now I only have 2 Fenix (ofcorsesome more but these are bigger lights) and i'm thinking about getting another one? Who suggest me a yetbeam???:thinking::candle:


----------



## bullterrier (Dec 28, 2008)

clintb said:


> It was 1/100 sec at f/2.8, ISO 160.



i like that picture you got a nice flow on the water. 
you did not froze it.


----------



## deranged_coder (Dec 28, 2008)

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> Hey,
> 
> Very nice yetbeam lights you have there! I have a question, what would be a good yetbeam (looks matter too for me!!!) for around $50-$70? Until now I only have 2 Fenix (ofcorsesome more but these are bigger lights) and i'm thinking about getting another one? Who suggest me a yetbeam???:thinking::candle:



If you want a slick looking JetBeam, look into the Element E3P Q3-5A. Falls into the $50 ~ $70 range (and you can get a CPF discount at BugOutGearUsa), looks great and the nice neutral white tint of the Q3-5A is just wonderful IMHO. If you mention which Fenix lights you have I might be able to post some size comparison pics for you.


----------



## harada77 (Dec 28, 2008)

My JET-3 M with SS bezel :wave:


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction (Dec 28, 2008)

deranged_coder said:


> If you want a slick looking JetBeam, look into the Element E3P Q3-5A. Falls into the $50 ~ $70 range (and you can get a CPF discount at BugOutGearUsa), looks great and the nice neutral white tint of the Q3-5A is just wonderful IMHO. If you mention which Fenix lights you have I might be able to post some size comparison pics for you.


 
I have the Fenix TK10 and the Fenix PD20:naughty:
Thanks for the recommendation, I'll check it out right away!:twothumbs


----------



## medieval (Dec 31, 2008)

Sorry for my extremely poor picture(despite owning a good camera). We have, a Jet MKII.x with 123 battery tube, Jet u, Jet C-LE, Jet MKII.x, Jet MK IBS, Jet MK IBS, Jet II IBS, Jet II Pro IBS, Element E3, Element E3P, Jet 1 Pro IBS, Jet MKIII with AA tube, Jet III Pro IBS and a Jet 1 Pro EX. I kind of like JETBeam :twothumbs.


----------



## Gary007 (Dec 31, 2008)

DROOL :sick2: I love Jetbeam.



medieval said:


> Sorry for my extremely poor picture(despite owning a good camera). We have, a Jet MKII.x with 123 battery tube, Jet u, Jet C-LE, Jet MKII.x, Jet MK IBS, Jet MK IBS, Jet II IBS, Jet II Pro IBS, Element E3, Element E3P, Jet 1 Pro IBS, Jet MKIII with AA tube, Jet III Pro IBS and a Jet 1 Pro EX. I kind of like JETBeam :twothumbs.


----------



## choaticwhisper (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's mine, Sorry I just can't think of an interesting background.


----------



## edc3 (Jan 1, 2009)

:kewlpics: 

Dems some sexy lights. Must resist temptation to buy my first JetBeam. 

 Snap out of it!


----------



## Albinoni (Jan 1, 2009)

harada77 said:


> My JET-3 M with SS bezel :wave:



Does the JetBeam III Military normally come with the red rings, makes the torch look very nice.


----------



## ApoXX (Jan 1, 2009)

Albinoni said:


> Does the JetBeam III Military normally come with the red rings, makes the torch look very nice.



Ditto. I've seen some of the JetBeam flashlights come with red o-rings by default but my Jet III M has a black one.  I believe harada uses a red reflective tape for the body tube - it's a unique way to customize a light and reminds me of Canon's "L" series lenses.

What size/thickness o-ring does the Jet III M use between the lens and reflector and where can we get colored ones?


----------



## Norm (Jan 1, 2009)

The Jet III M came with either black or red O ring behind the lens. It seems to be random, mine came with black but the red does look good. 
The strange thing is all the other O rings that you can't see are red on my Jet III M :thinking:
Norm


----------



## sims2k (Jan 1, 2009)

Love the looks of the Jetbeams....will keep this thread for future reference.


----------



## sinthemau (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello Jet-lovers,
I think that this could be the right place to ask the expert a question that for me has no answer looking in the Web:
What's the difference between Jet 1 Pro IBS V1 and the new V2 ???

Thanks a lot and enlightened 2009 to all CPFers
maurizio


----------



## medieval (Jan 1, 2009)

sinthemau said:


> What's the difference between Jet 1 Pro IBS V1 and the new V2 ???



Only a cosmetic update as far as I know.


----------



## sinthemau (Jan 1, 2009)

I see...thanks a lot. Need to have one.
bye


----------



## Norm (Jan 1, 2009)

sinthemau said:


> Hello Jet-lovers,
> I think that this could be the right place to ask the expert a question that for me has no answer looking in the Web:
> What's the difference between Jet 1 Pro IBS V1 and the new V2 ???
> 
> ...


check here
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/217724 
Norm


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Jan 1, 2009)

Here is my favorite so far... :santa:








If you can find "Waldo" at SHOT he may show it to you... :thinking:

Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## Norm (Jan 1, 2009)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> Here is my favorite so far... :santa:
> If you can find "Waldo" at SHOT he may show it to you... :thinking:
> 
> Regards,
> ...


Tease :mecry:


----------



## choaticwhisper (Jan 1, 2009)

Is that the new jetbeam MC-E?
Please how about another shot from the side maybe?


----------



## nanotech17 (Jan 2, 2009)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> Here is my favorite so far... :santa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:wow::wow::wow::wow: = quad :wow:s


----------



## ergotelis (Jan 2, 2009)

Damn this looks to be very good!
Oh my dog!


----------



## rayman (Jan 2, 2009)

@ BugutGearUSA

When can we expect the JETBeam MCE to come out ?

rayman


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Jan 6, 2009)

rayman said:


> @ BugutGearUSA
> 
> When can we expect the JETBeam MCE to come out ?
> 
> rayman



See http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=188709


----------



## bullterrier (Jan 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trailbasher (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey Jetbeam users! no pics of my III-M but I was wondering what everbody uses for batteries...single,series,rechargeable or primaries...


----------



## gopajti (May 21, 2009)




----------



## BugOutGear_USA (May 21, 2009)

Great lighting on those pics!

Regards,
Flavio


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

Some truly impressive photographs of contemporary Jetbeam products, nice contributions guys! 

Flavio... how does one go about getting on YOUR Christmas list? :santa:


BTW there's already a Jetbeam collectors picture thread in the Flashlight Collecting forum HERE in case anyone's interested :thumbsup:


----------



## Sardaukar (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## bondr006 (Sep 12, 2009)

My JetBeam Family...:thumbsup:






















Hopefully more to come soon...


----------



## Sardaukar (Sep 12, 2009)

Those RRT lights with the selector rings look great. Hopefully, this won't be my last JetBeam.


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 12, 2009)

That M1X looks nice with a dark background. My pictures didn't come out quite as nice as yours, but I like them better than the camo pictures I took...:thumbsup:


----------



## Sardaukar (Sep 12, 2009)

I'll have to agree that the natural finish on JetBeams is very nice. I own too many black flashlights. It's nice to have a choice. I might even buy another JetBeam from you.


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sardaukar said:


> I might even buy another JetBeam from you.



:thinking: Buy another JetBeam from me? If you mean LightJunction, I don't work for them....I like them, so I put their banner in my signature.


----------



## Sardaukar (Sep 12, 2009)

bondr006 said:


> :thinking: Buy another JetBeam from me? If you mean LightJunction, I don't work for them....I like them, so I put their banner in my signature.



 I thought you were the vendor.


----------



## guardpost3 (Sep 12, 2009)

these pics look awesome, keep it up.

My first Jetbeam is on the way, an OD green M1X:thumbsup: i cant wait!


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 13, 2009)

Elements, in the holiday spirit...











Red Emitter





Green Emitter


----------



## Patriot (Sep 13, 2009)

Great pictures everyone. Here's my poor attempt with a few colors mixed in.






I've since installed a SS extended tailcap bezel for tail standing, which I really find handy.


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 19, 2009)

I just got a crenulated low-profile bezel from BugOutGear.

The machining was rougher than the tailcap bezel, so I decided to deburr and polish it.

Then of course, this was shinier than the tailcap bezel, so I polished that too.

So here's the final results.


----------



## tresurehunt (Sep 19, 2009)

you really have to much time to yourself lol !


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 19, 2009)

That looks nice!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sardaukar (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## richardcpf (Oct 29, 2009)

Made some lanyards.


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 23, 2009)

My lovely JETBeam family. Aren't they beautiful? I hope to add an JET-lllM and an M1X before too long....and if I can find one an JET-ll Pro.


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 23, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## k594 (Nov 23, 2009)

some cool pics, i need to pick up some of these now


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 23, 2009)

I hate Photobucket.


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 23, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> I hate Photobucket.



How come? Been using PB for almost 3 years with no problems. I like it much better than ImageShack.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 23, 2009)

bondr006 said:


> How come? Been using PB for almost 3 years with no problems. I like it much better than ImageShack.


 
Imageshack doesn't wipe out pics in such a short time. It's rare as Hell to see the little Imageshack frog in the square where a pic used to be. Just look at how common that little Photobucket camera is, in this thread alone. :sigh:


----------



## guiri (Nov 24, 2009)

medieval said:


> Sorry for my extremely poor picture(despite owning a good camera). We have, a Jet MKII.x with 123 battery tube, Jet u, Jet C-LE, Jet MKII.x, Jet MK IBS, Jet MK IBS, Jet II IBS, Jet II Pro IBS, Element E3, Element E3P, Jet 1 Pro IBS, Jet MKIII with AA tube, Jet III Pro IBS and a Jet 1 Pro EX. I kind of like JETBeam :twothumbs.




Damn dude! Switch to crack, it'll be cheaper in the long run 

Nice though


----------



## pseudoblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Very very nice pictures guys... simply awesome!


----------



## Gavin S. (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice knives. I live less than a mile from 1stopknifeshop so I've got some serious coin in blades, too. I almost bought a Makora but went with an Ultratech instead. 





pltan said:


> By request:
> 
> Knives from top/right to bottom...(also in increasing size)
> 
> ...


----------



## guiri (Nov 25, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Imageshack doesn't wipe out pics in such a short time. It's rare as Hell to see the little Imageshack frog in the square where a pic used to be. Just look at how common that little Photobucket camera is, in this thread alone. :sigh:



I can't believe you guys. You spend a fortune in flashlights but won't pay a little for a decent picture service. I'm with zenfolio and I don't remember anyone I know having problems with them, AND the interfaces they have are gorgeous.


----------



## JKL (Dec 11, 2009)

_klm/jkl_


----------



## Hitthespot (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## bondr006 (Dec 11, 2009)

My latest....






Shoot, I forgot my E3P...


----------



## guiri (Dec 11, 2009)

Damn bro you've got some nice jetbeams there 

I may be getting my truck soon and if I do, I may also come over there to fondle your lights a little


----------



## berry580 (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## guiri (Dec 12, 2009)

Bling!


----------



## JKL (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## joepa150 (Feb 2, 2010)

What is the discount at BugOutGear?


----------



## JeffN (Feb 2, 2010)

joepa150 said:


> What is the discount at BugOutGear?


 
Your question is off-topic. The answer can be found in the Marketplace, in the Dealers section, in a nice sticky thread that lists all of the available deals and discounts.


----------



## palomino77 (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Dioni (Feb 2, 2010)

RainerWahnsinn said:


>


 
its my favorite!


----------



## pseudoblue (Feb 2, 2010)

Oops, there are two picture threads = https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/239036&page=4

Which is the main one?


----------



## Dioni (Feb 3, 2010)

This thread where we are is older, maybe the moderators merge them.


----------



## Brigadier (Feb 19, 2010)

RRT-1 and Jet-III M


----------



## gopajti (May 5, 2010)




----------



## UpChUcK (May 5, 2010)

I add my fav light...


----------



## gopajti (Mar 31, 2011)

*M1XM*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




Distance 15, 30m, ISO200, F3.2 1s


----------



## Thefo (Mar 31, 2011)

Brigadier said:


> RRT-1 and Jet-III M



Is that porcupine style strike bezel on your Jet-IIIM aftermarket? If so could you tell me where you got it? I'd love to get one for my RRT2 if it would fit.

Thx


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Mar 31, 2011)

This one has some more recent pics in it to: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?239036-Show-your-Jetbeams/page5

Good stuff


----------



## gopajti (Apr 6, 2011)

links fixed (post #104)


----------



## lpd226 (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## fl0t (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## gopajti (Apr 29, 2011)

BC40 beamshot (low-high), distance 15m, ISO200, F3.2, 1s


----------

